# Mod_Rewrite und die .htaccess bei 1und1



## derheine (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Tutorianer,
ich habe ein Problem! (Einsicht ist der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung  )

Ich habe mir auf meinem 1und1 Webspace Indexhibit (indexhibit.org) installiert. Läuft auch soweit alles supidupi!

In einer der Konfigurationsdateien kann man einstellen, ob Mod_Rewrite genutzt werden soll, oder nicht. Ist es deaktiviert und ich habe die .htaccess Datei nicht auf dem Server, funktioniert alles! Lade ich die .htaccess hoch und setzte "Mod_Rewrite benutzen" auf ja, geht nur noch die "Startseite" also die index.php. Bei jeder anderen Seite kriege ich den 500er Serverfehler.

Die .htaccess sieht wie folgt aus:
(die gabs bei Indexhibit gleich mit dazu, stammt also nicht aus meiner Feder aber dadurch sollte sie ja eigentlich funktionieren?!)

```
RewriteEngine on 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -f [OR]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -d
RewriteRule ^(.+) - [PT,L]
RewriteRule ^(.+) index.php
```

Webhost ist wie gesagt 1und1. Laut Support läuft das Modul bei denen und ich soll es nutzen können!

Momentan kriege ich solche URL'S:
http://www.domain.com/index.php?/kategorie/artikel/
http://www.domain.com/index.php?/artikel/

Halt sowas in der Richtung! Ich möchte gerne dieses doofe index.php? in der Mitte wegkriegen! Die Frage ist nur:

Wie 


Sonnige Grüße aus der Hauptstadt!

Jens


----------



## Gunah (1. Juli 2008)

500 ist Service Momentan nicht erreichbar und bezieht sich meistens auf CGI mods...
schreib einfach den Support an, die wissen das besser was die machen müssen


----------

